# Delay getting my Easytprinter machine I ordered



## cab8901 (Jul 17, 2013)

ordered my printer about a month and a half ago... havent gotten an email back in 3 weeks or return on my phone call -_-..... i sent an email twice in 2 weeks.... think im being pretty reasonable expecting a dang reply..


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

If you search the forum, you will find you are not aLone with contact info with Easy t... I don't know if they over sell product availability or just don't care.....based upon what I have read here I am not sure I would give them any money


----------



## treefox2118 (Sep 23, 2010)

Did you buy an XL or a Deluxe?

I know the Deluxe is ready to be shipped soon, and XLs have been showing up at people's doors over the past month, but there was a delay on XLs due to an ink cartridge reset issue.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## Iron Jaw (Jul 1, 2013)

cab8901 said:


> ordered my printer about a month and a half ago... havent gotten an email back in 3 weeks or return on my phone call -_-..... i sent an email twice in 2 weeks.... think im being pretty reasonable expecting a dang reply..


Did you pay in full or a deposit? Which printer did you order?

I have called them a few times inquiring about the new Deluxe 2 and they always seem to pick-up the sales phone extension. Just waiting for the video on it...but I do have a concern on delivery, performance and tech support.

Please give a review when you get it.


----------



## abmcdan (Sep 14, 2007)

It's no secret we are behind on production.

We are completely changing how we produce all our products and it will fix the delays as soon as everything is in place.

Our issues will be a thing of the past soon, we just need a minute to reorganize everything. Unfortunately it takes time to implement an ambitious new plan like this.


----------



## joe83 (Apr 26, 2013)

abmcdan said:


> It's no secret we are behind on production.
> 
> We are completely changing how we produce all our products and it will fix the delays as soon as everything is in place.
> 
> Our issues will be a thing of the past soon, we just need a minute to reorganize everything. Unfortunately it takes time to implement an ambitious new plan like this.


Andy I been trying to get a hold of you for a while now. But I have not received your reply yet. The forums seem to be the only way to get a hold of you but I will prefer if we can communicate by email or by phone. Please contact me as soon as you can. I am Jose. Thank you.


----------



## Iron Jaw (Jul 1, 2013)

charles95405 said:


> If you search the forum, you will find you are not aLone with contact info with Easy t... I don't know if they over sell product availability or just don't care.....based upon what I have read here I am not sure I would give them any money


Charles,

I have taken Easy T off my list and I will be going with a refurbished t-jet 2 w/ bagged ink. The company I'm purchasing the T-Jet from told me they have heard that the new Easy T Deluxe II is not even made yet, that is why there is no video on it and it make sense to me, the first thing any company will do is release a video on the product.

There is just to many people at this point not able to get delivery on the printers or able to get a response in a professional fashion from Easy T after making payment unless in the posted here.

Charles, thanks for your take on this and you seem to have no vested interest in this and really seem genuine with your reply on this post, I belive Tree Fox has a vested interest in Easy T.


----------



## abmcdan (Sep 14, 2007)

Iron Jaw said:


> Charles,
> 
> I have taken Easy T off my list and I will be going with a refurbished t-jet 2 w/ bagged ink. The company I'm purchasing the T-Jet from told me they have heard that the new Easy T Deluxe II is not even made yet, that is why there is no video on it and it make sense to me, the first thing any company will do is release a video on the product.
> 
> ...


The company you "heard" this from has a vested interest in selling you their product. I bet they didn't tell the T-Jet 2 is running out of parts.

This same company told someone our XL printers would never work and we didn't have one. This was AFTER the person had already seen one in our shop.

As for the video I will get to it as soon as I have time. There isn't a dark shirt video for our XL printer but it's been in our office and in customers hands for 6+ months now printing black shirts.

I have MANY things on my plate at the moment and making videos is a ways down on the list but they will be coming shortly along with better product photos, descriptions, etc.


----------



## cab8901 (Jul 17, 2013)

i heard back from andy a couple days ago. he apologized for the delay. and will be sending extra ink for the inconvenience. i have heard nothing but glowing reviews of the product. the only problem easytprinter ever had was keeping up with demand and back orders and other small issues that delayed shipment. was told he will be solving the delay problem soon. so besides that i hear nothing but great things about the actual machine.


----------



## Iron Jaw (Jul 1, 2013)

Yes, they did explain about the parts on the T-Jet. I was intertested in the Deluxe II and the pretreating unit which you are currently running sales on, those are the poducts which they stated that you do not have made yet.

Are you offering a products that are not made yet? If so you should be upfront about that.

If you have them made then post a quick video on them.


----------



## abmcdan (Sep 14, 2007)

Iron Jaw said:


> Yes, they did explain about the parts on the T-Jet. I was intertested in the Deluxe II and the pretreating unit which you are currently running sales on, those are the poducts which they stated that you do not have made yet.
> 
> Are you offering a products that are not made yet? If so you should be upfront about that.
> 
> If you have them made then post a quick video on them.


Yes we have a Deluxe II, it's in someone else's shop at the moment. We currently have 13 in various stages of production with some hopefully completing this week. The production ones have the final covers, button panels, paint scheme, etc so I will get better pictures and videos at that time so I don't have to redo it all again.

The pretreater is still in development but far enough that we have proved it works. This machine is being sold as "Preorder" on the website to reflect that. The crazy low sale price is to gauge demand and also build up sales to do a bigger 1st run to keep costs down.

I hope this clarifies.


----------



## Iron Jaw (Jul 1, 2013)

abmcdan said:


> Yes we have a Deluxe II, it's in someone else's shop at the moment. We currently have 13 in various stages of production with some hopefully completing this week. The production ones have the final covers, button panels, paint scheme, etc so I will get better pictures and videos at that time so I don't have to redo it all again.
> 
> The pretreater is still in development but far enough that we have proved it works. This machine is being sold as "Preorder" on the website to reflect that. The crazy low sale price is to gauge demand and also build up sales to do a bigger 1st run to keep costs down.
> 
> I hope this clarifies.


Your company told me delivery time was 2-4 weeks delivery on the Deluxe II and full payment was required for the sale price.

If you will be completing some in a week then you will have a video ready then?

As far as "Preorder Sale" on the pretreater, HOW DO YOU KNOW IT WILL WORK IF YOU NEVER COMPLETED ONE.

I really question your business ethics, you should not take people MONEY without knowing for sure if it will work.


----------



## blingit (Apr 17, 2011)

Hi Andy,
Thanks for shipping my conversion kit r2000 to r2880
It takes to long but now happy that I receive it.


----------



## treefox2118 (Sep 23, 2010)

I have a vested interest in Easy T because I want them around for years to come as I build my empire. They pay me zero to support them.

As for taking money now before full production, ever heard of Kickstarter? Same idea.



Sent from my Nexus 4 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> As for taking money now before full production, ever heard of Kickstarter? Same idea.


With Kickstarter, it's pretty clear from all aspects of the purchase what the business model is. I'm not exactly sure it's the same thing


----------



## Iron Jaw (Jul 1, 2013)

treefox2118 said:


> I have a vested interest in Easy T because I want them around for years to come as I build my empire. They pay me zero to support them.
> 
> As for taking money now before full production, ever heard of Kickstarter? Same idea.
> 
> ...


So your defending taking money on a PRODUCT THAT WAS NEVER FULLY TESTED OR EVEN COMPLETED and with NO GUARANTEE IT WILL EVEN WORK PROPERLY. 

If the Easy T Pretreater is "Kickstarter Project" or any other kind of funding program it should clarified and explained UPFRONT and if you don't see what wrong with that, you should ask 5 adults for an opinion about it.

Are you sure you don't have a vested interest in Easy T or is Easy T the empire you are referring to? You have started 2 treads in an attempt to boost sales on new products for Easy T and I'm sure I'm not the only one with this opinion.


----------



## abmcdan (Sep 14, 2007)

Iron Jaw said:


> So your defending taking money on a PRODUCT THAT WAS NEVER FULLY TESTED OR EVEN COMPLETED and with NO GUARANTEE IT WILL EVEN WORK PROPERLY.
> 
> If the Easy T Pretreater is "Kickstarter Project" or any other kind of funding program it should clarified and explained UPFRONT and if you don't see what wrong with that, you should ask 5 adults for an opinion about it.
> 
> Are you sure you don't have a vested interest in Easy T or is Easy T the empire you are referring to? You have started 2 treads in an attempt to boost sales on new products for Easy T and I'm sure I'm not the only one with this opinion.


It says "preorder" on my website. I'm publically telling you exactly how it is and everyone that has bought has spoke directly with me and has been made clear of the situation.

If you aren't comfortable with it, fine move on.

There are many companies in many industries that take preorders and then produce the product. We are at a point that we are confident in the main components and now are developing the rest.

I'm giving 50% off to those who are willing to jump in early on this. If you aren't comfortable wait for the videos and customer feedback after the first batch is produced and pay the regular price.

It's pretty simple and not meant to deceive anyone.


----------



## Iron Jaw (Jul 1, 2013)

Are those real pictures or PhotoShop? When you show a pictures on your site people led belive it is a completed product. Pre-ordering is one thing, car companies show pictures of the next model available for pre-order...but they actually have them made. If you do not see anything wrong with what you are doing...you should take a business ethics course


----------



## treefox2118 (Sep 23, 2010)

Iron Jaw: I start threads when I see things that are interesting that other people may be interested in.

I have no vested interest in Easy T other than wanting them to stick around because they make an exceptional product with high value for the price.

The website clearly says pre-order. I don't see where the problem is.

This week I'll make another 4 figures of profit with my Easy T equipment. What are you doing this week with your equipment and whose do you run?

Starting November 1st, we're moving our entire production to an online free streaming "TV show" to teach hundreds of thousands of people how to get in this business at a low price and without the major headaches generally involved. I'll be doing it with inexpensive hardware, including Easy T, Vesta, and some other discount lines of hardware. Why? I want more competition at the low level to crush the expensive manufacturers out of business. In time, that'll happen, or they'll lower their prices.

Industries change because of people like Andy and Easy T. They NEED to change because of hated companies like Sawgrass, among many others. I'm thankful Andy is beating himself up to get a great product at a low price out there. Only good things will come.


----------



## PlumCrazyGlitz (Jul 26, 2010)

Iron Jaw said:


> Are those real pictures or PhotoShop? When you show a pictures on your site people led belive it is a completed product. Pre-ordering is one thing, car companies show pictures of the next model available for pre-order...but they actually have them made. If you do not see anything wrong with what you are doing...you should take a business ethics course



Everyone has a right to run their business the way they want to. A person has the right to not purchase from them if they don't want to. If I don't like the way someone does business I move on by and find one I do like.


----------

